# Extenze



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

husband is worried he doesnt last long enough- which, eh...honestly could use a lil work, we have been gettin it done regular enough i would think his stamina would have built up, but not so much. would this help? also, he used to be able to go for hours, wonder why it changed? not like hes a old man- hes only 27....


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

This is from Wikipedia:

_Criticism and controversy

In 2006 ExtenZe agreed to pay the Orange County, California district attorney’s office $300,000 in civil penalties for unfair business practices and false advertising. Susan Kang Schroeder of the DA's office said the company could not back up its claim that the pills caused users’ penises to grow 27%. After several customers in Laguna Beach, California complained to the Better Business Bureau that ExtenZe was making them sick, the district attorney investigated. Investigations revealed that ExtenZe’s lead content was beyond the legal limits.[1]
Dr. Ira Sharlip, a spokesman for the American Urological Association, has said, "There is no such thing as a penis pill that works. These are all things that are sold for profit. There's no science or substance behind them."[4]_

I would stay away from any of that sort of thing.

I have some suggestions:

1) Tell him that when he masturbates he needs to prolong it for as long as possible. Men who feel guilty about masturbating (I am a guilt-free and enthusiastic masturbater myself) often try to come really quickly, so they don't get caught, this sets up a pattern of early ejaculation

2) Try cowgirl until you have come and then other positions for him to finish. Men often can't control things if they thrust and get over-excited, but if he can lie still and admire your beauty while you are doing your thing he might not come so quick.

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## RJHT (Nov 18, 2010)

What Jamesa said along with if he is getting close to coming to pull out and not touch himself. In the mean time while he waits to let the feeling pass for him to touch you, give you oral etc to keep you in the mood. Once the feeling passes for him to start up again not too hard at first....do the pull out thing as much as you need to until you guys are ready to finish. Important to keep the sex going while you wait for the feeling of orgasm to pass.

Also the more pressure he puts on himself the harder it will actually be to control!


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

mommyof31982 said:


> husband is worried he doesnt last long enough- which, eh...honestly could use a lil work, we have been gettin it done regular enough i would think his stamina would have built up, but not so much. would this help? also, he used to be able to go for hours, wonder why it changed? not like hes a old man- hes only 27....




Doubt it would have much effect and would be quite expensive. For the record most guys that take those supplements don’t actually think anything is going to grow, they use them as a natural alternative to the little blue pill.

I’m guessing you are not talking about pre-ejaculation but more his umm. Stamina?


In that respect supplements DO work but you can do it more effectively by shopping your local discount stores where you purchase vitamins and other supplements. Here is a list of supplements that you might want to look into. They are primarily used as components of a bodybuilding "stack" but they also have benefits outside of lifting weights if you know what I mean.


A daily multivitamin 
l-arginine combined with Pycnogenol 
L-lysine + Zinc
tribulus terrestris 
Horney goat weed + Maca


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Agree with Jamesa on all points. I think Jamesa onto something. People can be conditioned to do what they are used to. For example I typically fall asleeep very quickly after climax. Like pavlov's dog this could be learned behavior. PE for that matter may have some biological roots. Perhaps early caveman had to "plant his seed' quickly before another male came or a wild boar would eat him (ok so my anthropology leave much to be desired..LOL) Most animals for that matter are wham-bam-thankyou-mam. 

I too am a guilt-free masturbator. Perhaps it is because i was raised to think this was a perfectly normal behavior. This could make for an interesting thread. 

OK so i got on a tangent......While that could "explain the reason" here are some ideas to help you with a solution. 

Firstly, assure him that his "quick trigger" is very common. 

Would also add to Jasmenas point #2 that you should ry to do whatever you can to get yourself "worked up" best you can to make the most of things while it lasts. 

To make it last longer you may want to try

-If he has a short refractory period go for a quicky and the second will likely last longer. 

-The other thing you can do is have him practice "edging" or "stop and "start" yoiu can google both as Masturbation techniques. I have been practicing it for years. I can practically go forever. It not only gives him more controll but, will give him the ability to enhance his experience (though clearly you seem to be the one that is getting the short end of the stick) LOL so to speak. Regardless, it has benefits for both. 

I have also found that the more frequently i have orgasms the longer i can last. If I have not climaxed in a few days it is more work to hold back. I think this is true for most men. 

I have also found that rough/dry/frequent stimulation can lessen his relative sensitivity on the appropriate man parts. 

You may also want to try having him alternate between going down on you and intercourse. This will give him more practice at both. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

OK- I really want to help him and I dont ever make him feel bad about it. Our sex life has been rocky for a while now. We just cant seem to get on the same wavelength. Seems like as soon as we get back into the swing of things I was pregnant again. Frist time was intentional, 2nd and 3rd was through birth control, never missed a pill or even took one 5 minutes late for that matter! He just flat out didnt desire me as much when I was pregnant, or didnt desire me enough to go the extra mile that it took to rev the engine. My 1st and 2nd pregnancies played hell on my hormones so I wasnt always chompin at the bit but a lil effort at sometime of day other than when we were crawlin in bed woulda made a world of difference. Anyways, long story short a month would sometimes go by without sex, both of us at fault.

After having my son, my hormones balanced back out super quick...and now I want it all the time and I cant get a wink from him most days...its frustrating. He will make extra effort for a few days and then its back to being lazy. He wont turn me down if I get it started but he aint kick startin anything these days. In his defense I will say, he works an hour an a half from home and has been workin 14-16 hour shifts at least a few times a week the past few months so I know he is tired ( and yes Im sure that is really what he is doing-he gets paid hourly and I see the paystubs first so Im sure he isnt gettin it elsewhere)...
....I just feel like WTF is going on sometimes...I just want to have a good sex life dammit, Im only 28!

Thanks for the suggestions, as I mentioned in another thread I believe he was brought up to be embarrased about sexual behaviors and I was not. So he will not look at porn with me, he hides masturbation etc...so I absolutely agree that I is a learned/engrained response. That and the infrequency are surely the culprits


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

From your posts you seem to be a good wife, he is a lucky guy. I am sure that you will sort this out.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

I do kind of wonder if there could be some other root of the problem..the lack of effort on his part, he doesnt really touch me to try and get me excited....he used to go down on me all the time, hasnt done that in almost a year...sometimes it almost feels like he just has sex with me to shut me up and thats why he doesnt bother tryin to hold it.

Im working through some trust issues brought on over the past few years by him denyin me cause I was pregnant and he "felt weird about it, or it is too hard to satisfy you when you're pregnant"..all the while gettin his jollies lookin at porn. Which he was NOT open about but hid and snuck around to do. AND I still desire him and am trying to have a good sex life with him, but I feel like Im the only one trying. 

Honestly, Im a stone cold fox...I doubted it a little when i was pregnant because of comments he would make and him not wanting to be with me, but i am. My youngest baby isnt even 2 months yet and Im down to my pre pregnancy weigh, a curvy 5'3 size 7....I workout every single day..I keep myself up, always have my hair lookin good and my makeup on ( not like war paint, but just enough  any other man wouldnt be able to keep his hands to hisself...I dunno wtf the problem is or what else I can do to make him want me enough to put in more work.


----------



## apostrohpe (Apr 18, 2011)

jamesa said:


> Dr. Ira Sharlip, a spokesman for the American Urological Association, has said, "There is no such thing as a penis pill that works. These are all things that are sold for profit. There's no science or substance behind them."[4].


Although this quote is entirely true I believe it was taken out of context. What the doctor is referring to is pills for making your penis bigger. In which case he is right: only a penis stretcher or penis surgery can do that. However you used this quote to prove a point about pills which provide a stronger erection, in which case the quote is simply not true.

Take Viagra, it's a perfect example. It's a pharmaceutical drug used and approved by doctors and it obviously went through extensive testing and clinical trials. It can make your erections firmer by drawing more blood to the area.

Hope this clears up any misconceptions between commonly used erection pills and those magical penis enlargement pills out there.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

mommyof31982 said:


> I do kind of wonder if there could be some other root of the problem..the lack of effort on his part, he doesnt really touch me to try and get me excited....he used to go down on me all the time, hasnt done that in almost a year...sometimes it almost feels like he just has sex with me to shut me up and thats why he doesnt bother tryin to hold it.
> 
> Im working through some trust issues brought on over the past few years by him denyin me cause I was pregnant and he "felt weird about it, or it is too hard to satisfy you when you're pregnant"..all the while gettin his jollies lookin at porn. Which he was NOT open about but hid and snuck around to do. AND I still desire him and am trying to have a good sex life with him, but I feel like Im the only one trying.
> 
> Honestly, Im a stone cold fox...I doubted it a little when i was pregnant because of comments he would make and him not wanting to be with me, but i am. My youngest baby isnt even 2 months yet and Im down to my pre pregnancy weigh, a curvy 5'3 size 7....I workout every single day..I keep myself up, always have my hair lookin good and my makeup on ( not like war paint, but just enough  any other man wouldnt be able to keep his hands to hisself...I dunno wtf the problem is or what else I can do to make him want me enough to put in more work.



OK, here's my advice, which all the women will cringe at.

But I'm a dude. I have dude parts. I know what makes them tick.

Firstly, the idea of taking supplements isn't a bad one, you just have to find the right one. Some can force a poor reaction, or make you a little nauseated. Take them on an empty stomach, as food can limit their effectiveness. Pretty much anything with L-argenine, horny goat weed, damiana and yohimbe is going to put more lead in his pencil.

Then . . . make him show you his porn. Seriously. Confront him, make him bring it to you -- firmly, gently, non-judgementally -- and then ask him to pick one out. Have him play it while you pleasure him. Make it spontaneous, make it flirty, make it sensual, but force yourself into his masturbatory bubble, get him all wound up, and I'm sure you'll reap the benefits.

An alternative would be to give him fifty bucks in ones, send him to a strip bar, and tell him he has two hours to spend the money and come home.

The problem is that he's been faced with your changing body and pheromones, and despite the fact that you look righteous he's got you pegged in "mommy mode". Show him that you're still a sex kitten, which means playful and fun, not dutiful and obligated, and you'll probably get some response.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

make him cum without intercourse, then work him back up. i can go forever in that scenario


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

IanIronwood said:


> OK, here's my advice, which all the women will cringe at.
> 
> But I'm a dude. I have dude parts. I know what makes them tick.
> 
> ...


So her getting in to "sex kitten" mode is to send him to a strip club with $50 and 2 hours time? How lovely that you suggest he gets all worked up over someone else and then comes home. Surely that will make her feel awesome. If he's got her pegged in mommy mode despite her looking hot as all get out, then his money would be better served seeking therapy not strippers, that is if he wants his wife to ever want to nail him again.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

mommyof31982 said:


> I do kind of wonder if there could be some other root of the problem..the lack of effort on his part, he doesnt really touch me to try and get me excited....he used to go down on me all the time, hasnt done that in almost a year...sometimes it almost feels like he just has sex with me to shut me up and thats why he doesnt bother tryin to hold it.
> 
> Im working through some trust issues brought on over the past few years by him denyin me cause I was pregnant and he "felt weird about it, or it is too hard to satisfy you when you're pregnant"..all the while gettin his jollies lookin at porn. Which he was NOT open about but hid and snuck around to do. AND I still desire him and am trying to have a good sex life with him, but I feel like Im the only one trying.
> 
> Honestly, Im a stone cold fox...I doubted it a little when i was pregnant because of comments he would make and him not wanting to be with me, but i am. My youngest baby isnt even 2 months yet and Im down to my pre pregnancy weigh, a curvy 5'3 size 7....I workout every single day..I keep myself up, always have my hair lookin good and my makeup on ( not like war paint, but just enough  any other man wouldnt be able to keep his hands to hisself...I dunno wtf the problem is or what else I can do to make him want me enough to put in more work.


are you selfish in bed?.....do you ask him what he likes?


my wife has become kinda selfish in the bedroom and its a turn off if I have to do all the work and then no return play.

I like oral and massages and all the cool stuff that I do for her but I have to ask for or almost beg for recipacation.

it get old.


Not saying your like that but thought I throw it out there


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> are you selfish in bed?.....do you ask him what he likes?
> 
> 
> my wife has become kinda selfish in the bedroom and its a turn off if I have to do all the work and then no return play.
> ...


Yeah, she's the one who sounds selfish.  Wow.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

First off, use lube generously. Second you can try desensitizing creme which for the most part is bezoncaine in a water based gel. Off course it may make your tongue numb too if you go down on him. Third there are any number of techniques you can apply to delay his climax; some physical like quick withdrawal then you apply firm pressure with your thumb to the underside of his penis just beneath the head. There are also positions that can be used to slow down climax in a man. Look into that as well. Then you can ask him to masturbate about 30 mins before you make love, to take the edge off. Last but not least there are tantric meditative techniques that can focus his attention. These take some time to do well.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

IanIronwood said:


> OK, here's my advice, which all the women will cringe at.
> 
> But I'm a dude. I have dude parts. I know what makes them tick.
> 
> ...


Terrible response.

Your husband has a big problem. He doesn't touch you and has been deceiptful, and rather then invest in your relationship and focus on you he is focusing on other women.

Men who have a problem with porn often are terrible in bed. Studies show that men who frequently watch porn often compare their wives to porn stars and end up not being able to get off without porn. porn sets unrealistic expectations in relationships. This is *his* problem.

Watching porn with him or sending him to a strip club will make this worse not better.

Also it sounds like he was not prepared for the fact that you are a person and that you will change with pregnancies and over time, this is normal, everybody changes. however if he wanted you to be a one dimensional sex object this would be a problem and clearly it is. 

He needs to understand that sex with people should be about love and closeness, not just getting your rocks off. You need all elements.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I've heard nothing but horror stories about this stuff. It junk in IMHO.
Try:
Zinc 50mg day.
Horny Goat Weed one per day
Good quality multi vitamin


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Yeah, she's the one who sounds selfish.  Wow.


we all know it just simply couldnt be anything the woman is doing wrong


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Yeah, she's the one who sounds selfish.  Wow.


Just asked a simple question.

I guess she is because she didn't answer 

isn't that what the women on this board do if you don't respond to a question you must be guilty.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Why would you even consider buying a product from a company that uses this guy as their pitch man?










Can you say SCAM???


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> we all know it just simply couldnt be anything the woman is doing wrong


She already said she is hot, pursues him and he pursues porn. How is this making her selfish?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jump him in his chair the next time you catch him. Add in a little domination and spanking. In fact, a little light torture to include 'ruined orgasm' will help to pull him around. Lead him around by his erection, he'll never go back to porn.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Brennan said:


> She already said she is hot, pursues him and he pursues porn. How is this making her selfish?


when the roles are reversed.............


when a man doesnt desire sex from his wife he cant win, when he does he cant either

she has to figure out why and fix it as she is the one who wants sex, right?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> when the roles are reversed.............
> 
> 
> when a man doesnt desire sex from his wife he cant win, when he does he cant either
> ...


Unfortunately yes. At least that's what happened in marriage. He didn't want it and like the op I was only in my 20's, was also smokin hot and had no idea what was wrong.

What helped was counseling for me and doing a 180. He never ever ever put forth any effort to help me solve this problem. I wanted the sex so I had to figure it out.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> when the roles are reversed.............
> 
> 
> when a man doesnt desire sex from his wife he cant win, when he does he cant either
> ...


 When a man doesn't want sex with his partner the reasons are:

A. She doesn't look good.
B. He's having an affair.
C. He prefers porn.
D. His low testosterone.

She already says she looks good, clearly low test is not the issue. B and C come to mind, either way, he it sounds like he has issues. Is this her's to fix? I mean, read what she wrote about his comments to her. :scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Brennan said:


> When a man doesn't want sex with his partner the reasons are:
> 
> A. She doesn't look good.
> B. He's having an affair.
> ...


your list is general and IMHO not entirely complete or absolute

you left off a few that affect me negatively

1 she is a hoarder
2 she has untreated therefore unresolved health issues that affect the entire household (not sexually related)
3 she is OCD and cant handle any pressure

all total it amounts to she doesnt take care of herself (but she does look good to me), and that causes resentment for me


----------

